
Trump suggests 'nuking hurricanes' to stop them hitting America – report - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/26/donald-trump-suggests-nuking-hurricanes-to-stop-them-hitting-america-report
======
hourislate
Slow news day at The Guardian?

Why is it always

 __Quoting unnamed sources who were present at the meeting, Axios report that
the response from one official was “We’ll look into this.” __

Tabloid News Source.

------
espeed
Hurricanes and tsunamis come in many forms - some are hard to see...

SOS HN: Set up live early warning system for spoofed/deep fake news feeds

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20748195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20748195)

------
Arrezz
At this point I'm not sure that I'd be surprised with any phrase being
ascribed to Trump.

